# حساب المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه



## falehffb (25 يوليو 2008)

برنامج لحساب اجزاء المنحنيات الافقيه والراسيه معا
أرجو المرور والدعاء لاهل فلسطين


----------



## المساح10 (26 يوليو 2008)

مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين


----------



## الشيخ محمد mm (27 يوليو 2008)

يا اللة يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## حسام يونس (8 أغسطس 2008)

معلش يا اخي الرابط لا يعمل يا ريت لو تحمله من جديد لانه مهم ومفيد جدا 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمدلبده (8 أغسطس 2008)

شغال مية مية الرابط جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام يونس (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين
ياريت من توضيح


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (17 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم
الا يوجد نسخة احدث من هذه النسخة ؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (17 أغسطس 2008)

اظن انه توجد برامج حديثة احدث من هذه الموجودة الان والعمل فيها اسهل بكثير من هذه
اتمنى من الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## ساره المهندسه (17 أغسطس 2008)

طيب ممكن شريح بسيط عن البرنامج


----------



## ساجدسامح (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر جارى التجريب


----------



## حسام عبد الله (24 أغسطس 2008)

100000000000000 الف شكر والله كنت محتاجة جدا وان شاء الله هنشره لتعم الفائدة على الجميع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهدي الشحب (26 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في ارض فلسطين


----------



## م الشايف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*falehffb*

جزاك الله خيرا
الله انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين


----------



## حسام يونس (3 سبتمبر 2008)

وين التوضيح والشرح ياهندسة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م .محمد صالح (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم سؤال عن كيفية حساب المنحنيات الافقية


----------



## مهندس براء (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوية العزيز


----------



## مساح محترف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في فلسطين


----------



## marwa_d (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي
و اللهم فرج عن فلسطين و العراق


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرأ لك يا اخي الكريم
البرنامج جيد ولكنة قديم ووحدات القياس انكليزية
اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## eng: issa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اللهم انصرنا في فلسطين


----------



## امير عوض (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (9 ديسمبر 2008)

سلمت يداككك


----------



## mahmoud medhat (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng: issa (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اللهم انصرنا على اليهود ومن والاهم


----------



## hng2000 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في فلسطين و ازل عنهم الحصار من القريب قبل الغريب


----------



## eng ali m k (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه والقوه يارب ولكن أين الشرح


----------



## AhmedAAA (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو اعادة تحميل الرابط من قبل اي شخص قد حصل علية لحاجتي الماسة له او دليل يمكن ان يفيد في موضوع المنحنيات الافقية والرأسية للطرق مع جزيل الشكر ووافر الدعاء بالخير والبركة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (3 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (3 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين


----------



## أبو ماجد (4 يناير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## حسام الصاوي (22 مايو 2009)

اعانك الله علي فعل الخيرات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس العربي2020 (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على البرنامج المفيد 
ولكن يوجد نسخة احدث منه ؟


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 مايو 2009)

يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين
ياريت من توضيح


----------



## ma79 (31 مايو 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## odwan (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك ونفع بك
حفظ الله أهلنا في غزة وفي فلسطين كلها من النهر إلى البحر 
اللهم عليك باليهود الحاقدين فإنهم لا يعجزونك ياقوي ياجبار
آمين يارب العالمين


----------



## hassanaki (2 يونيو 2009)

نعجز عن ايجاد كلمات الشكر التي تستحقها
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الرهيب الهندسي (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (7 يونيو 2009)

اللهم انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين غزة والعراق وسائر بلاد المسلمين. امين


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (7 يونيو 2009)

الهم نصر من عندك قريب يا كريم


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللهم انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين و اعلى راية الاسلام و المسلمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## محمدسندباد (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا ياغالي ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## hrumeish (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جعله الله من العلم الذي ينتفع فيه,اللهم انصر أهل دار الرباط


----------



## أبو محمد الطيب (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكركم علي هذا المجهود ونسال من الله ان يجهله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sniper1975 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر اخي الكريم........جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## abu_karam (17 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلمو يا غالي 
واللهم حرر فلسطين والاقصى الحزين من ايدي الملاعين 
اللهم تقبل شهداء فلسطين واشدد ازرهم وفك كربهم
اللهم امين


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## السيد يوسف (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين
*********الف********* شكر********


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين
ياريت من توضيح*​


----------



## الشريف علي1 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين....................


----------



## ma79 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

هل من شرح للبرنامج لقد حملته كثر من 5 مرات ولا اعرف كيف يشتغل مع العلم اني احتاجه كثير


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## أريـــــام (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## falehffb (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## جميل حمدو (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , انا سعيد جدا بان اكون واحد من اعضاء المنتدى , وارجو ان افيد واستفيد وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## حسين يوسف الفشنى (14 يناير 2010)

مشكور اولا ثانيا ممكن شرح من فضلك وشكراااااااااا مره اخرى


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (15 يناير 2010)

*مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين*​


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (15 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم الرابط الرابط لايعمل لو ممكن تحملة من جديد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (15 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم الرابط لا يعمل لو ممكن تحملة من جديد جزاك الله خير على مجهودك


----------



## رضا عبدالهادى (15 يناير 2010)

ممكن شريح بسيط عن البرنامج مع الشكر


----------



## صيام يحيى (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## ibrahiem (15 يناير 2010)

اللهم انزل علينا الغيث النافع و لا تجعلنا من القانطين 
الهم اسقينا سقيا رحمة لا سقيا عذاب


----------



## ezy_sh (16 يناير 2010)

اللهم انصر اخواننا اين ماكانو وحيث مايكونو في فلسطين وفي اليمن والعراق والشيشان 
اللهم انصر الاسلام واهلة وذل المشركين واهلة اينما كانو وحيثما ضلو


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*حساب المنحنيات الافقيه والرأسيه*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Wassfi (29 أبريل 2010)

*شكراااا لك*​


----------



## ناجي الطريسي (7 مايو 2010)

الملف لايعمل وشكراً على مجهودك


----------



## Anas khabbaz (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء من اللي عنده معلومات يخبرني كيف احصل على قوانين المنحنيات في الطرق


----------



## أبو ماجد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
وأعاده الله علينا وعليكم على الأمة الإسلامية بالخير والسلامه


----------



## j.dev (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جامد


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم انصر اهلنا في فلسطين والعراق


----------



## hosh123 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## albsqlony (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين
ياريت من توضيح*​


----------



## er-abd (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وفرج عن أهلنا في فلسطين الحبيبة


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ahmadj5 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جارى العمل مشكوررررررررررررررر مشكوررررررررررررررر مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حسن السيلاوي (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك *​


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين
ياريت من توضيح*​


----------



## غسان الفهد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وحرر اهلنا في فلسطين والعراق


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم انصر أهل فلسطين وجميع المظلومين بالأرض
نسألك يا الله أن تحرر الأقصى من أحفاد القردة والخنازير
اللهم انصر المسلمين في العراق وفي كل مكان
ان الله على كل شيء قدير
شاهد ماذا فعل ربنا بهم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f50-2.html​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## رعد اسحق (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اللهم احفظهم وانصرهم على المعتدين


----------



## metkal (12 فبراير 2011)

*انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين*


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
نرجو طريقة الشرح


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر الله لك


----------



## albsqlony (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## م.سند الحمري (19 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك علي مجهوداتك ولكن لم يعمل على ويندوز 7 
وياالله يارب العالمين انصر اخواننا في فلسطين


----------



## ROUDS (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled_bakoor (23 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## khaled_bakoor (23 يناير 2012)

اللهم علمك بحال المسلمين في فلسطين غني عن سؤالهم


----------



## المساح محمد (24 يناير 2012)

اللهم انصر واعز الاخوة في فلسطين


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (24 يناير 2012)

اللهم فرج همهم ونفس كربهم وانصرهم على اعدائهم


----------



## أكرم النحال (26 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أكرم النحال (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخي على البرنامج الرائع والى الأمام


----------



## علي فؤاد (27 يناير 2012)

هل من شرح او توضيح


----------



## كمال المجالي (28 يناير 2012)

اللهم انصر اهلنا في فلسطين وثبتهم على دينهم ربي وارفع الظلم عن كل المسلمين في مشارق الارض ومغاربها امين امين.


----------



## المساح محمد (29 يناير 2012)

اللهم انصر اخواننا في فلسطين على القردة اليهود


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (30 يناير 2012)

كل الاخوة طلبوا شرح ياريت تفيدنا بذالك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (30 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## علي الدبس (31 يناير 2012)

*مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين*



*مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين*​

*مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين*




*مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين*


*مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين*


*مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 

مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 

مشكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين



انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين



انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين*​


----------



## البية540 (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## eng younis (20 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## كبل (22 مايو 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## ahmad kh (23 مايو 2012)

بارك الله بفلسطين وأهلها


----------



## خالد بالحاج (30 يناير 2013)

يعطيك الصحة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (5 مايو 2013)

شكور الاخ على البرنامج
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا ارحم الراحمين 
انصر اخواننا فى فلسطين على اليهود الغاصبين وصبرو فان الدنيا ليست نهاية المطاف


----------



## bird2010 (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واللهم انصر أهل فلسطين وكل المسلمين الستضعفين آمين آمين


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (9 مايو 2013)

ممكن اخي شرح مبسط


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (9 مايو 2013)

شرح بسيط بليز


----------



## ناصرالقحطاني1 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور اخوي.. واسال من الله ان ينصر اخواننا الفلسطينيين نصراً عاجلاً... ويهزم عدوه وعدوهم..اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآميـــــــــن


----------



## ابوالمعز (15 يناير 2014)

falehffb قال:


> برنامج لحساب اجزاء المنحنيات الافقيه والراسيه معا
> أرجو المرور والدعاء لاهل فلسطين



اللهم انصر اخوتنا فى فلسطين على من عاداهم من اليهود


----------



## eng-musaab (15 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا, الله يفرج الظلم عن اخواننا في فلسطين و سوريا و مصر و العراق و كل مكان يارب


----------



## Al Mohager (18 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ايطال كونسلت (22 يناير 2014)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وفى اهلنا الشعب الفلسطينى


----------



## حمدي الخولي (22 يناير 2014)

مشكووووووررررررر


----------



## safifi (13 أبريل 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير استاذ


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

شرح جهاز الميزان ( level )

هو اهم الاجهزة المساحية على الاطلاق لايجاد المناسيب داخل الموقع
تكوينه
يتكون الجهاز من ثلاثة اجزاء 1-(راس الميزان) 2-(الحامل الثلاثى) 3-(القامه)
1- رأس الميزان يتكون من
1-مرأة تعكس الميزان الدائرى Reflector
2- علامة التوجيه الخارجىpeep sight
3- الميزان الدائرى circular level
4- مساميرالضبط والمعايرة adjusting screw
5- مسامير ضبط الافقية foot screw leveling
6- قاعدة التثبيت الاساسية base plate
7- مسامير الحركة الافقية Horizontal fine motion screw
8- العدسة الشيئية objective lens
9- مفتاح توضيح الرؤيه focusing knob
10- الدائرة الافقية circle positioning ring horizontal
11- نافذة عرض الزوايا الافقية circle window horizontal
12- العدسة العينية eyepiece
2- الحامل الثلاثى Tripod
- هو حامل معدنى او حشبى ذو ثلاثة ارجل مزودة بثلاثة مسامير لاطالة الجهاز حسب طول ا لمستخدم ومتطلبات العمل .
3- القامه Staf
وهى مسطرة مدرجة وطولها يتراوح من 4-5امتار ، وكل متر مقسم الى 10 ديسمتر
و طولة عشرة سنتيمتر حيث المربع الاسود 1 سم والابيض 1 سم ونقوم نحن بتقسيم هذا ال سم الى 10 مم بالعين وذلك حين تقطع الشعرة الوسطى القامة .
كيفية ضبط الميزان
1- يتم فتح الحامل الثلاثى من المسامير الموجودة فى الارجل ثم يضبط الطول حسب طول المستخدم ثم تفتح هذة الارجل ويتم غرس الارجل عن طريق القدم ومكان التثبيت
وذلك في حالة الارض الرخوية مع مراعاة ضبط قمة الحامل فى الوضع الافقى .
2- يوضع الجهاز على قمة الحامل ويتم ربطه ثم نجعل المنظار موازى لاثنين من مسامير التسوية ثم نقوم بأدارة هذان المسماران للداخل او للخارج حتى يتم تقريب الفقاعه الى المنتصف
ثم عن طريق المسمار الثالث
يتم ضبط الفقاعة الى الداخل
كيفية عمل الميزان
الميزان هو الجهاز المختص بالمناسيب وهى المسافات الرأسية المؤخوذة من علامة ثابته معلومة المنسوب والمعروفة باسم الروبير ويرمز له بهذةه العلامة ( ▼) .
وكلمة المنسوب تعنى شىء منسب الى شىء وقد تم اتخاذ منسوب سطح البحر ليعتبر صفر الجمهرية ويقاس عن طريق بئر موجود فى ميناء الاسكندرية بداخلة رخامة مدرجة يؤخذ منها القراءات.
عند النظر داخل الميزان نجد خطين متعامدين هما شعرات الاستاديا
وتتم كافة اعمال الميزان عن طريق
الشعرة الافقية من هذه الشعرات
حيث ان منسوب سطح الميزان يحسب عن طريقها والقراءة على الروبير
وهناك عدة حالات لوضع الروبير بالنسبة للشعرة الوسطى
1- الشعرة الوسطى اعلى من الروبير
وفيها توضع القامة على الروبير ويحسب منسوب سطح الميزان كالاتى :-
م. س. م = منسوب الروبير+ القراءة على القامة
مثال :- منسوب الروبير 10.5 والقراءة علي القامه 1.55 فيكون
م. س. م = 10.5+1.55 = 12.05
2- الشعرة الوسطى اسفل الروبير
وفى هذه الحالة يوضع صفر القامة على الروبير وتتدلى هى الى اسفل ونأخذ القراءة المقلوبة ويكون :- م. س. م = منسوب الروبير – قراءة القامة
مثلا : - منسوب الروبير 10 و القراءة 1.5 فيكون م. س. م = 10-1.5 = 8.5
3- وهناك حالات شاذة وهى التعامل مع المناسيب السالبة
مثال :- منسوب الروبير -10ووالقراءة على العدل +1فيكون
م. س. م = -10+1= -9
مثال :- منسوب الروبير -9والقراءه بالمقلوب على القامة -3 فيكون
م. س. م = -9-3= -12
عملية الرفع بالميزان
يقصد بها ايجاد منسوب نقطة موجودة فى الطبيعة وذلك كالاتى:-
اولا نضبط الميزان ثم نضع القامة على الروبير ونأخذ قراءة علي الروبير ونحسب منسوب سطح الميزان ثم نـأخذ قراءة على النقطة المراد ايجاد منسوبها ونطرحها من منسوب سطح الميزان او نجمعها فى حالة ان النقطة اعلى من الشعرة الوسطى
مثال :- اذا كان منسوب الروبير 4.5وكانت القراءة على القامة على الروبير 1.5 فما هو منسوب سقف غرفة كانت القراءة علية بالمقلوب هي 1.75 وما هو منسوب البلاط اذا كانت القراءة علية هى 1.05
- م. س . م = 4.5+1.5 = 6 متر
- منسوب سقف الغرفة = 6+1.75 = 7.75 متر
- منسوب البلاط = 6-1.05 = 4.95 متر
عملية التوقيع بالميزان
ويقصد بها توقيع نقطة ( شرب) معلوم المنسوب , فاذا كان لدينا لوحة وبها منسوب يراد توقيعة فاننا نقوم بضبط الميزان ونأخذ قراءة على القامة ونحسب منسوب سطح الميزان ونطرح منه المنسوب المراد توقيعة فنحصل على رقم وهو القراءة المطلوبة لتوقيع المنسوب فنجعل المساعد يحرك القامة حركة رأسية الى اعلى والى اسفل حتى تنطبق الشعرة الوسطى على القراءة المحسوبة فيقوم المساعد بوضع علامة عند صفر القامة فتكون هى المنسوب المطلوب توقيعة
انواع الميزانيات
1- الميزانيه المسلسلة
وهى الميزانية الاساسية التى يبدء بها اى مشروع هند سى حيث يتم عن طريقها سلسة الروبير من مكانه البعيد الى موقع العمل
وتتم هذه الميزانية كالاتى
بعد ضبط الميزان يتم الوقوف بالقامة على الروبير (A) ونحسب منسوب سطح الميزان ثم نأخذ قراءة على النقطة (B) ونطرحها من منسوب سطح الميزان وبذلك اصبحت النقطة (B)هى الروبير الجديد لوقفة الميزان الجديدةوهكذا حتى نصل الى منسوب(G)
2- الميزانية الشبكية
وهى الميزانية التى تتم داخل الموقع حيث يتم تقسيم ارض الموقع الى مربعات 10/10او5/5 حسب الدقة المطلوبة حيث انها كلما صغرت مسافات التقسيم اصبحت ادق
وبعد التقسيم يقف الجهاز فى منطقة وسطيه حيث نستطيع اخذ اكبر قدر من القراءات على نقاط التقسيم ثم يحسب مناسيب هذة النقاط بطرحها من منسوب سطح الميزان
ومن احدى مشكلات الشبكية وعورة التضاريس فى ارض الموقع حيث تصبح قمة القامة اقل من الشعرة الوسطى او صفر القامة اعلى من الشعرة الوسطى ولذلك نقوم بعمل نقطة دوران كما فى الميزانية المساسلة حتى نتمكن من روئية القامة
ومن فوائد هذه الميزانية انها تتتح لمصمم المشروع تخطيط الموقع كما تستخدم فى حساب كميات الحفر والردم
3- الميزانية الطولية
وهى نوع اخر يستخدم فى ايجاد مناسيب على خط طولى سواء طريق او خطوط حفر المرافق وتمكننا هذة الميزانية من رسم قطاع طولى لهذا الخط وحساب كميات الحفر والردم منه
الخلاصة
م.س.م = روبير (+/-) قراءة الشعرة الوسطى
الشعرة الوسطى = م.س.م – المنسوب المطلوب


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

حساب كميات الحفر والردم :-

ما من أحد عمل فى مجال المساحة إلا وقد إحتاج فى يوم من الأيام لحساب كميات الحفر والردم لأعمال تسويات ترابية , وغالبا ما يكون مطلوب منه تسليم الأشياء الآتية فى نهاية المشروع :
1- خريطة كنتورية للمشروع .
2- شبكية كل 10 متر أو كل 5 متر للمشروع .
3- كميات الحفر والردم (مُجملة) .
4- دفتر حصر تفصيلى للكميات (Bill of Quantities - BOQ) غالباً ما يكون عبارة عن ملف إكسل مع ملف أو اكثر أوتوكاد لبيان الرسومات التوضيحية للحسابات التفصيلية .
وأيا ماكان البرنامج الذى تستخدمه لحساب كميات الحفر والردم :
* Land Development Desktop
* SDR Mapping And Design
* Surfer Ver. x
أو أى برنامج آخر فإنك تستطيع الحصول على المطالب الثلاثة الأولى بسهولة .
لكن الأهم هو دفتر حصر الكميات لأنك لا تستطيع أن تقدم للإستشارى (أو ممثل صاحب المشروع) فاتورة أعمال (مستخلص) بها سطرين فقط مثل :
* كميات الحفر = 219 متر مكعب
* كميات الردم = 280 متر مكعب
ولكن يجب عليك تقديم حسابات تفصيلية يستطيع أن يراجعها ويتحقق من صحتها قبل ان يعتمد لك الكميات وبالتالى قيمة الفاتورة (المستخلص) , هذا الحساب التفصيلى هو دفتر حصر الكميات ( Bill of Quantities - BOQ ) 
فإذا كان المشروع عبارة عن تسويات لأراضى فضاء لمدينة جديدة أو مخطط جديد فإن أكثر القائمين
على حساب الكميات غالبا ما يقسم الأرض إلى قطاعات عرضية على مسافات متساوية هى نفسها مسافة الشبكية (10 متر أو 5 متر) ويحسب مساحات القطاعات كما يفعل فى قطاعات الطرق غير انه لايوجد ميول جانبية هنا ومن القطاعات يحسب الكميات ويقدم جدول حساب الكميات مع رسومات القطاعات كدفتر حصر كميات للإستشارى أو مُمثل المالك.
وهذه الطريقة غالباً ما تحتاج لأعمال مكتبية يدوية كثيرة , أقصد بذلك أعمال يدوية على الكمبيوتر وهى تستهلك وقتاً لا بأس به فضلاً عن إحتمال الخطأ البشرى .
وقد مر بى فى حياتى العملية مرتين على الأقل أن الإستشارى لم يوافق على طريقة القطاعات لأنه يراها غير دقيقة بالدرجة الكافية من وجهة نظره (بل إن بعضهم يراها تزيد فى كميات المقاول عن الذى تم تنفيذه بالفعل – وأحياناً أشاطرهم الرأى لأسباب يضيق المقام عن ذكرها الآن) وفى هذه الحالة يطلب الإستشارى من حاسب الكميات أن يُقسم الأرض إلى شبكية كل 10 متر أو كل 5 متر ويحسب لكل خلية (مربع 10م × 10 م) أو (مربع 5 م × 5 م ) كمياته سواء حفر أو ردم ثم يجمع كميات الخلايا بعضها إلى بعض لحساب الكميات الكلية بنوعيها حفر وردم وذلك طبعاً فى ملف إكسل وترقم الخلايا (مربعات الشبكية) بأرقام مسلسلة على كل من لوحة الأوتوكاد وفى ملف الإكسل .
ولعمل دفتر حصر الكميات للأعمال الترابية بطريقة آلية نستخدم برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0
البرنامج:
2- فكرة عمل برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0
برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 يقوم بحساب وكتابة دفتر حصر الكميات لأعمال التسوية الترابية مع تجهيز ملف أوتوكاد به الرسم المساعد والموضح للحسابات
2-1 البرنامج يطلب منك :
ملف أوتوكاد مرسوم عليه نقاط الشبكية سواء 5م × 5م أو 10م × 10م أو أى مسافة أخرى للشبكية , الصورة التالية لشبكية 5م × 5م :
والصورة التالية توضح جزء من هذا الملف عن قرب :
حيث :
* الرقم المكتوب باللون الأخضر هو رقم النقطة .
* الرقم المكتوب باللون الأحمر هو منسوب النقطة .
* الرمز × هو شكل النقطة الذى يمكن تغييره من القائمة [ Format > Point Style ] .
يجب أن تكون كل نقطة من نقاط الشبكية فى ملف الأوتوكاد معلوم لها إحداثىZ (المنسوب) , أى انك لو إستعملت الامر LIST يظهر لك إحداثيات النقطة ومنسوبها كما هو موضح باللون الأزرق:
لاحظ :
كلمة Point المُعلمة باللون الأصفر تدل على ان النقطة هى نقطة حقيقية وليست Block أو Attribute أو أى شىء آخر.
2- البرنامج يعطيك:
أولا: نفس ملف الأوتوكاد المُدخل وقد تم ترقيم مربعات الشبكية (دعنا نسميها خلايا) بأرقام مسلسلة ويُكتب كل رقم بلون مختلف حسب نوع الخلية :
1- الخلية الحفر تأخذ رقم لونه أصفر .
2- الخلية الردم تأخذ رقم لونه أزرق (سماوى) .
3- الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وجزء منها ردم تأخذ رقم لونه بنفسجى .
فى الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وجزء منها ردم يتم رسم الخط الفاصل بين الجزء الحفر والجزء الردم وهو خط تقاطع مستوى التسوية مع الأرض الطبيعية وهو مايسمى بـ Zero Cut And Fill Line 
يرسم هذا الخط باللون الأحمر , بحيث أنه عند إنتهاء البرنامج من العمل يكون قد رسم خطوط الكنتور الناتجة من تقاطع مستوى التسوية مع الارض الطبيعية وهو نفسه كنتور منسوب التسوية المطلوب ,
إنظر الصورة التالية للملف بعد إنتهاء البرنامج من العمل :
ثانياً: كذلك يُعطيك البرنامج (كمخرجات) ملف إكسل Excel من النوع Csv , بحيث يكون كل صف فى الملف يخص خلية (مربع) من خلايا الشبكية وفيه كل بياناتها وهى :
1- رقم الخلية , وهو نفسة الرقم الذى يكتبه البرنامج وسط الخلية فى ملف الأوتوكاد .
2- رقم كل نقطة من الأربعة نقاط التى تمثل أركان الخلية الأربعة .
3- الفرق بين منسوب التسوية ومنسوب الأرض الطبيعية عند كل ركن من أركان الخلية الأربعة , وهو إما عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم عند كل ركن من أركان الخلية.
4- نوع الخلية حفر أم ردم أم تحتوى على جزء حفر وآخر ردم معاً .
5- متوسط عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم للخلية أى :
مجموع قيم عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم عند الأركان الأربعة للخلية مقسوماً على 4 .
6- مساحة الخلية .
7- حجم كميات الاتربة فى الخلية وهو يساوى حاصل ضرب البند 5 × البند 6 .
وفى آخر الجدول تقرير إحصائى تفصيلى .
ويخرج ملف الإكسل Csv يشبه الصورة التالية بدون أى تهيئة Formatting:
ولكن بقليل من التهيئة Formatting ممكن أن يصبح هكذا :
وهذا تفسير ماتعنيه عناوين رؤوس الأعمدة فى ملف الإكسل :
1- رقم الشكل (الخلية) سواء كانت مربع أم مثلث Shape No..
وهذا الرقم هو نفسه الرقم الموضوع فى منتصف الخلية ليدل عليها فى ملف الأوتوكاد
2- النقطة الاولى فى الخلية P1 .
3- عمق الحفر (أو إرتفاع الردم) عند هذه النقطة Ht. P1 .
4- النقطة الثانية فى الخلية P2 .
5- عمق الحفر (أو إرتفاع الردم) عند هذه النقطة Ht. P2 .
وهكذا حتى النقطة الرابعة P4 و Ht. P4 حيث ترتيب النقط كما هو موضح فى الصورة التالية :
6- نوع الخلية حفر ام ردم C or F وهذا العمود يحتوى الحرف C عند الخلية الحفر و F عند الخلية
الردم و C & F عند الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وآخر ردم .
7- متوسط إرتفاعات الأربعة أركان للخلية الحفر M. Ht. C .
8- مساحة الخلية الحفر Area C .
9- حجم الأتربة للخلية الحفر Volume C .
10- متوسط إرتفاعات الأربعة أركان للخلية الردم M. Ht. F .
11- مساحة الخلية الردم Area F .
12- حجم الأتربة للخلية الردم Volume F .
ويبدو التقرير التفصيلى للحسابات فى آخر الملف مع البيانات الإحصائية المختلفة هكذا :
3- الحصول على أفضل النتائج من برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 
حيث اننا قد حسبنا كميات الحفر والردم إجمالاً بواسطة برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب ثم حسبناها تفصيلا خلية بخلية بواسطة برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 فإنه يجب أن تكون الكميات مثماثلة أو قريبة جدا من بعضها , ولكن لو نظرت إلى الصورة التالية (وقد قمت بتوصيل نقاط الشبكية بعضها ببعض حتى تبدو واضحة) نجد أن البرنامج قام بحساب كميات الحفر والردم للمربعات وكذلك للمثلثات الموجودة عند حدالأرض المائل ولكن المساحة المهشرة باللون الأصفر لم يكن فيها نقاط شبكية وبالتالى لم تحسب كمياتها وبالتالى تكون الكميات الناتجة من البرنامج أقل قليلاً من الكميات المحسوبة ببرنامج اللاند ديسكتوب .
والحل بسيط جداً , حتى نضمن تغطية كل مساحة الأرض بنقاط الشبكية يجب جعل مربعات الشبكية
صغيرة بالقدر الكافى , قد تكون 5م × 5م مناسبة فى معظم المشاريع وأحياناً تكون 2م × 2م ممتازة
والجدول التالى يبين كيف تزداد دقة الحساب كلما قلت مسافة الشبكية .
أصبح فارق الكميات 18 متر عند إستخدام شبكية كل 2م , أى 4% عن الكميات الصحيحة الناتجة من برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب . وهذه الدقة جيدة جداً حيث ان الـ 4% هو تقريباً نفس الفارق فى الكميات الذى يُحققه برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب مع نفسه إذا حسب نفس المشروع بالطرق الثلاثة المختلفة لمتوفرة لديه وهى :
1- Composit Method .
2- Grid Method .
3- Sections Method .
بل أحيانا تصل الفروق بين الطرق الثلاثة إلى 5% أو أكثر قليلاً من إجمالى الكميات .
وحتى نسبة الـ 5% فهى مقبولة كفارق بين حسابات المقاول والإستشارى


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

حساب كميات الحفر والردم :

يتم حساب كميات الحفر من ابعاد المبني ( الخنزيرة ) + 1.5 متر نحصل علي مساحة القطعة التي سنبني فوقها ونقوم بتكعيبها وذلك بضرب طول البناء في عرضه في عمق التأسيس المطلوب حسب ما هو موجود بالمخطط فمثلاً مكتوب على المخطط منسوب التأسيس - 1.5متر
مثال : ابعاد المبني 15*20 

-كمية الحفر : (15+ 1.5 × 20 + 1.5 ) × 1.5 عمق الحفر= 532.25 متر مكعب 

-حساب التكاليف مثلاً :
( تركس ) او ( شيول ) يحفر 20 متر مكعب في الساعة وإجار الساعة ( 100 ) ليرة

تكلفة الحفر تكون 532.25 ÷ 20 = 26.6 ساعة × 100 ليرة = 2660 ليرة 
- ونضيف عليها ربح المقاول 10 % من كلفة الحفر أي 2660 × 10% = 266 ليرة 

وبالتالي تكون الكلفة الاجمالية للحفر هي : 2660 + 266 = 2926 ليرة .
- حساب الردم أمامنا حسبتان :

-الاولى : اذا كان الردم من ناتج الحفر ويكفي فتكون كمية الردم تساوي كمية الحفر ناقص كمية خرسانة القواعد والرقاب وحساب التكاليف يكون على الشكل التالي : 
- شيول او تركس يردم 40 متر مكعب في الساعة ونقسم كمية الردم على 40 ونضرب في 100 ليرة فنعرف سعر المقاول بعد اضافة 10% ارباح .
- والحسبة الثانية عندما يكون ناتج الحفر غير نظيف ونريد شراءه فنحسب سعره ونضيفه الى تكلفة الردم كالسابق


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

مفهوم الصور الجوية

وهي احد انواع علم التحسس البعيد او الاستشعار عن بعد الذي يبحث عن وسائل الحصول على المعلومات واجراء قياسات للعوارض والظواهر دون لمسها او الوصول اليها
والصور الجوية تقع ضمن الضوء المرئي حيث ان طول الموجة بين ( 24، 0ـ 67،0) مايكرون في ظروف جوية جيدة وخالية من الغيوم وبمدة زمنية محددة بعد طلوع الشمس او قبل المغيب بساعتين ، والتصوير الجوي تطور كثيرا في وقتنا الحاضر حيث تعمل الاقمار الصناعية التي تتراوح بين برامج معالجة المعلومات وحتى المجسات الكونية بعدة اسهامات ناجحة في كثير من المشروعات الفضائية ، من ابرزها اعادة اطلاق الكبسولة الفضائية ( ميركا ) التابعة لوكالة الفضاء الالمانية وتطور القمر الصناعي الشرقي لمراقبة المعروف باسم (تشامب )وطرح مشروع (غريس) الامريكي المشهور الهادف الى دراسة مجال الجاذبية للكرة الارضية فضلا عن صناعة المجسات الفضائية لمراقبة وتحديد اماكن دوران الاقمار التي تطلقها الوكالات العالمية لاغراض مختلفة

مراحل تطور الصور الجوية
يرجع تاريخ اعتماد التصوير الجوي الى القرن التاسع عشر ، حيث تمكن العالم الفرنسي Luassedate سنة 1851 من توضيح امكانية اعداد خرائط من التصوير الجوي حيث اعد سنة 1861 خرائط لمنطقة جبلية في فرنسا وفي سنة 1838 تم صنع اول جهاز ستريو سكوب عاكس (مجسمة ضوء ) واول جهاز عدسي سنة 1842 اما اول جهاز يقوم برسم خرائط من الصور الجوية سنة 1888 اذ تمكن العالم الكندي Deville من رسم خرائط لمنطقة جبلية من تصاوير جوية التقطت في جبال الروكي اما استخدام الطائرات لغرض التصوير الجوي بدأ سنة 1909 وقد تطور استعمال التصاوير الجوية الحديثة على نطاق واسع اثناء الحرب العالمية الاولى للاغراض العسكرية وبعد ذلك للاغراض المدنية وقد تقدم هذا العلم تقدما كبيرا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية وبعدها تطورة تطورا كبيرا جدا ،وتتعتبر التصاوير الجوية اليوم اساسا لكل انواع الخرائط ابتدا من الخرائط ذات المقياس الصغير الى الخرائط التفصيلية بما فيها الخرائط الكنتورية وخرائط المدن والمشاريع المختلفة
فروع التصوير الجوي
1. علم المساحة التصويرية او الجوية :
هو علم الحصول على القياسات من الصور الجوية ويختص بانتاج خرائط دقيقة من الصور الجوية ذات مقياس كبير للرسم
2. تفسير الصور الجوية :
ويشمل تحديد وتشخيص الظواهر الطبيعية والحضرية الموجودة على سطح الارض وتقييم اهدافها من خلال دراسة الصور الجوية
3. التصوير الجوي :
هو فن التقاط الصور الجوية باستخدام كاميرا خاصة وتقويم الصور الناتجة من تشويهات المقياس لغرض تجميعها

4. علم الملاحة الجوية :
فن توجيه الطائرات في مسارات محددة مسبقا وتوجيه الاجهزة الخاصة بالتصوير الجوي

انواع الصور الجوية

تقسم الصور الجوية الى قسمين هما :
أـ الصور الراسية :
وتؤخذ عندما يكون محور الة التصوير راسيا او قريبا منه بحيث يكون ميل الة التصوير اقل من 4 درجات ويكون شكل الارض المغطاة بالتصوير رباعي ويستفاد منه في اعداد الخرائط على اختلاف انواعها ومقاييسها .

ب ـالصور المائلة :
تؤخذ عندما يكون محور الة التصوير مائلا لاخذ صورة تغطي مساحة اكبر من الصور الراسية وتستخدم في الاستكشافات فقط وهي على نوعين :
اولا : صور قليلة الميل : وهي التي يظهر فبها خط الافق وتلتقط عندما يكون محور الة التصوير يعمل بزاوية صغيرة مع خط الشاقول يزيد الميل عن 4 درجات يكون شكل الارض المغطاة بالتصوير شبه منحرف فائدته في الدراسات الاولية للمشاريع
ثانيا : صور شديدة الميل : ويظهر فيها خط الافق تلتقط عندما يكون محور الة التصوير يصنع زاوية كبيرة عم خط الشاقول اما شكل الارض على هيئة شبه منحرف وتؤخذ هذه الصورة الى المناطق التي يتعذر على الطائرة تصويرها ويستفاد منها في الاغراض العسكرية

وتستخدم الصور الراسية في اعمال المساحة الجوية لانتاج الخرائط ويصعب ذلك في الصور المائلة للاسباب الاتية :
• مقياس الرسم في الصور الراسية اكثر تجانسا بينما يختلف ذلك في الصور المائلة حيث تقل من مقدمة الصورة الى مؤخرتها .؟
• القياس في الصور الراسية اكثر سهولة من المائلة لان العلاقات الهندسية بين الصورة والارض اقل تعقيدا
• تظهر العوارض على الصور الراسية مماثلة تقريبا لما موجود على الارض مما يسهل معرفتها وتفسيرها بينما تختلف في الصور المائلة
• يظهر كل ما موجود على الارض تقريبا في الصور الراسية اما المائلة فيختفي جزء اكبر من العوارض لوقوعها في ارض ميتة .


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

مفهوم الصور الجوية

وهي احد انواع علم التحسس البعيد او الاستشعار عن بعد الذي يبحث عن وسائل الحصول على المعلومات واجراء قياسات للعوارض والظواهر دون لمسها او الوصول اليها
والصور الجوية تقع ضمن الضوء المرئي حيث ان طول الموجة بين ( 24، 0ـ 67،0) مايكرون في ظروف جوية جيدة وخالية من الغيوم وبمدة زمنية محددة بعد طلوع الشمس او قبل المغيب بساعتين ، والتصوير الجوي تطور كثيرا في وقتنا الحاضر حيث تعمل الاقمار الصناعية التي تتراوح بين برامج معالجة المعلومات وحتى المجسات الكونية بعدة اسهامات ناجحة في كثير من المشروعات الفضائية ، من ابرزها اعادة اطلاق الكبسولة الفضائية ( ميركا ) التابعة لوكالة الفضاء الالمانية وتطور القمر الصناعي الشرقي لمراقبة المعروف باسم (تشامب )وطرح مشروع (غريس) الامريكي المشهور الهادف الى دراسة مجال الجاذبية للكرة الارضية فضلا عن صناعة المجسات الفضائية لمراقبة وتحديد اماكن دوران الاقمار التي تطلقها الوكالات العالمية لاغراض مختلفة

مراحل تطور الصور الجوية
يرجع تاريخ اعتماد التصوير الجوي الى القرن التاسع عشر ، حيث تمكن العالم الفرنسي Luassedate سنة 1851 من توضيح امكانية اعداد خرائط من التصوير الجوي حيث اعد سنة 1861 خرائط لمنطقة جبلية في فرنسا وفي سنة 1838 تم صنع اول جهاز ستريو سكوب عاكس (مجسمة ضوء ) واول جهاز عدسي سنة 1842 اما اول جهاز يقوم برسم خرائط من الصور الجوية سنة 1888 اذ تمكن العالم الكندي Deville من رسم خرائط لمنطقة جبلية من تصاوير جوية التقطت في جبال الروكي اما استخدام الطائرات لغرض التصوير الجوي بدأ سنة 1909 وقد تطور استعمال التصاوير الجوية الحديثة على نطاق واسع اثناء الحرب العالمية الاولى للاغراض العسكرية وبعد ذلك للاغراض المدنية وقد تقدم هذا العلم تقدما كبيرا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية وبعدها تطورة تطورا كبيرا جدا ،وتتعتبر التصاوير الجوية اليوم اساسا لكل انواع الخرائط ابتدا من الخرائط ذات المقياس الصغير الى الخرائط التفصيلية بما فيها الخرائط الكنتورية وخرائط المدن والمشاريع المختلفة
فروع التصوير الجوي
1. علم المساحة التصويرية او الجوية :
هو علم الحصول على القياسات من الصور الجوية ويختص بانتاج خرائط دقيقة من الصور الجوية ذات مقياس كبير للرسم
2. تفسير الصور الجوية :
ويشمل تحديد وتشخيص الظواهر الطبيعية والحضرية الموجودة على سطح الارض وتقييم اهدافها من خلال دراسة الصور الجوية
3. التصوير الجوي :
هو فن التقاط الصور الجوية باستخدام كاميرا خاصة وتقويم الصور الناتجة من تشويهات المقياس لغرض تجميعها

4. علم الملاحة الجوية :
فن توجيه الطائرات في مسارات محددة مسبقا وتوجيه الاجهزة الخاصة بالتصوير الجوي

انواع الصور الجوية

تقسم الصور الجوية الى قسمين هما :
أـ الصور الراسية :
وتؤخذ عندما يكون محور الة التصوير راسيا او قريبا منه بحيث يكون ميل الة التصوير اقل من 4 درجات ويكون شكل الارض المغطاة بالتصوير رباعي ويستفاد منه في اعداد الخرائط على اختلاف انواعها ومقاييسها .

ب ـالصور المائلة :
تؤخذ عندما يكون محور الة التصوير مائلا لاخذ صورة تغطي مساحة اكبر من الصور الراسية وتستخدم في الاستكشافات فقط وهي على نوعين :
اولا : صور قليلة الميل : وهي التي يظهر فبها خط الافق وتلتقط عندما يكون محور الة التصوير يعمل بزاوية صغيرة مع خط الشاقول يزيد الميل عن 4 درجات يكون شكل الارض المغطاة بالتصوير شبه منحرف فائدته في الدراسات الاولية للمشاريع
ثانيا : صور شديدة الميل : ويظهر فيها خط الافق تلتقط عندما يكون محور الة التصوير يصنع زاوية كبيرة عم خط الشاقول اما شكل الارض على هيئة شبه منحرف وتؤخذ هذه الصورة الى المناطق التي يتعذر على الطائرة تصويرها ويستفاد منها في الاغراض العسكرية

وتستخدم الصور الراسية في اعمال المساحة الجوية لانتاج الخرائط ويصعب ذلك في الصور المائلة للاسباب الاتية :
• مقياس الرسم في الصور الراسية اكثر تجانسا بينما يختلف ذلك في الصور المائلة حيث تقل من مقدمة الصورة الى مؤخرتها .؟
• القياس في الصور الراسية اكثر سهولة من المائلة لان العلاقات الهندسية بين الصورة والارض اقل تعقيدا
• تظهر العوارض على الصور الراسية مماثلة تقريبا لما موجود على الارض مما يسهل معرفتها وتفسيرها بينما تختلف في الصور المائلة
• يظهر كل ما موجود على الارض تقريبا في الصور الراسية اما المائلة فيختفي جزء اكبر من العوارض لوقوعها في ارض ميتة .


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

مفهوم الصور الجوية

وهي احد انواع علم التحسس البعيد او الاستشعار عن بعد الذي يبحث عن وسائل الحصول على المعلومات واجراء قياسات للعوارض والظواهر دون لمسها او الوصول اليها
والصور الجوية تقع ضمن الضوء المرئي حيث ان طول الموجة بين ( 24، 0ـ 67،0) مايكرون في ظروف جوية جيدة وخالية من الغيوم وبمدة زمنية محددة بعد طلوع الشمس او قبل المغيب بساعتين ، والتصوير الجوي تطور كثيرا في وقتنا الحاضر حيث تعمل الاقمار الصناعية التي تتراوح بين برامج معالجة المعلومات وحتى المجسات الكونية بعدة اسهامات ناجحة في كثير من المشروعات الفضائية ، من ابرزها اعادة اطلاق الكبسولة الفضائية ( ميركا ) التابعة لوكالة الفضاء الالمانية وتطور القمر الصناعي الشرقي لمراقبة المعروف باسم (تشامب )وطرح مشروع (غريس) الامريكي المشهور الهادف الى دراسة مجال الجاذبية للكرة الارضية فضلا عن صناعة المجسات الفضائية لمراقبة وتحديد اماكن دوران الاقمار التي تطلقها الوكالات العالمية لاغراض مختلفة

مراحل تطور الصور الجوية
يرجع تاريخ اعتماد التصوير الجوي الى القرن التاسع عشر ، حيث تمكن العالم الفرنسي Luassedate سنة 1851 من توضيح امكانية اعداد خرائط من التصوير الجوي حيث اعد سنة 1861 خرائط لمنطقة جبلية في فرنسا وفي سنة 1838 تم صنع اول جهاز ستريو سكوب عاكس (مجسمة ضوء ) واول جهاز عدسي سنة 1842 اما اول جهاز يقوم برسم خرائط من الصور الجوية سنة 1888 اذ تمكن العالم الكندي Deville من رسم خرائط لمنطقة جبلية من تصاوير جوية التقطت في جبال الروكي اما استخدام الطائرات لغرض التصوير الجوي بدأ سنة 1909 وقد تطور استعمال التصاوير الجوية الحديثة على نطاق واسع اثناء الحرب العالمية الاولى للاغراض العسكرية وبعد ذلك للاغراض المدنية وقد تقدم هذا العلم تقدما كبيرا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية وبعدها تطورة تطورا كبيرا جدا ،وتتعتبر التصاوير الجوية اليوم اساسا لكل انواع الخرائط ابتدا من الخرائط ذات المقياس الصغير الى الخرائط التفصيلية بما فيها الخرائط الكنتورية وخرائط المدن والمشاريع المختلفة
فروع التصوير الجوي
1. علم المساحة التصويرية او الجوية :
هو علم الحصول على القياسات من الصور الجوية ويختص بانتاج خرائط دقيقة من الصور الجوية ذات مقياس كبير للرسم
2. تفسير الصور الجوية :
ويشمل تحديد وتشخيص الظواهر الطبيعية والحضرية الموجودة على سطح الارض وتقييم اهدافها من خلال دراسة الصور الجوية
3. التصوير الجوي :
هو فن التقاط الصور الجوية باستخدام كاميرا خاصة وتقويم الصور الناتجة من تشويهات المقياس لغرض تجميعها

4. علم الملاحة الجوية :
فن توجيه الطائرات في مسارات محددة مسبقا وتوجيه الاجهزة الخاصة بالتصوير الجوي

انواع الصور الجوية

تقسم الصور الجوية الى قسمين هما :
أـ الصور الراسية :
وتؤخذ عندما يكون محور الة التصوير راسيا او قريبا منه بحيث يكون ميل الة التصوير اقل من 4 درجات ويكون شكل الارض المغطاة بالتصوير رباعي ويستفاد منه في اعداد الخرائط على اختلاف انواعها ومقاييسها .

ب ـالصور المائلة :
تؤخذ عندما يكون محور الة التصوير مائلا لاخذ صورة تغطي مساحة اكبر من الصور الراسية وتستخدم في الاستكشافات فقط وهي على نوعين :
اولا : صور قليلة الميل : وهي التي يظهر فبها خط الافق وتلتقط عندما يكون محور الة التصوير يعمل بزاوية صغيرة مع خط الشاقول يزيد الميل عن 4 درجات يكون شكل الارض المغطاة بالتصوير شبه منحرف فائدته في الدراسات الاولية للمشاريع
ثانيا : صور شديدة الميل : ويظهر فيها خط الافق تلتقط عندما يكون محور الة التصوير يصنع زاوية كبيرة عم خط الشاقول اما شكل الارض على هيئة شبه منحرف وتؤخذ هذه الصورة الى المناطق التي يتعذر على الطائرة تصويرها ويستفاد منها في الاغراض العسكرية

وتستخدم الصور الراسية في اعمال المساحة الجوية لانتاج الخرائط ويصعب ذلك في الصور المائلة للاسباب الاتية :
• مقياس الرسم في الصور الراسية اكثر تجانسا بينما يختلف ذلك في الصور المائلة حيث تقل من مقدمة الصورة الى مؤخرتها .؟
• القياس في الصور الراسية اكثر سهولة من المائلة لان العلاقات الهندسية بين الصورة والارض اقل تعقيدا
• تظهر العوارض على الصور الراسية مماثلة تقريبا لما موجود على الارض مما يسهل معرفتها وتفسيرها بينما تختلف في الصور المائلة
• يظهر كل ما موجود على الارض تقريبا في الصور الراسية اما المائلة فيختفي جزء اكبر من العوارض لوقوعها في ارض ميتة


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

مقدمة عن المساحة تاريخ المساحة:- 
منشا المساحة والفلك هو اقدم ماعرف عنه كما ذكر هيردوت فى عهد الملك سيزستوريس عندما امر بتقسيم الارض الى قطع لفرض الضرائب وعندما جاء الفياضان ناشت مشكلة حدود الاراضى فامر الملك المساحين بتعيين الحدود لرد الاراضى لاصحابها -يعتبر المصريين القدماء من اوائل من استعانوا بالاعمال امساحية والفلك فى اعمالهم مثل التخطيط الدقيق لموقع الهرم الاكبر -كذلك كانت اول عملية تخطيط محور على نطاق واسع هى عملية تخطيط القناة الموصلة بين النيل والبحر الاحمر التى انشات فى عهد الملك سيزوستريس -اتطاع ايضا ارسطوتنيس حساب محيط الكرة الارضية كما قام برسم خريطة للعالم المعروف فى ذلك الوقت مستخدما خطوط تشبه خطوط الطول والعرض -فى عام 150ق.م قام بطليموس باعداد خريطة اخذت للعالم المعروف -بدات المساحة جديا فى عام 120ق.م عندما ادخل هيرون اليونانى العلوم فى فن المساحة - اول من قام بعمل الخرائط لمساحة صغيرة فى مصر هو ماسي فى عهد محمد على ماهى اول مساحة اجريت فى مصر؟ كانت اول مساحة اجريت فى مصر فى عهد سعيد باشا حيث قام محمود الفلك بانشاء مصلحة التاريخ او المساحة الان وقام بانشاء شبكةو مثلثات وتعيين الروبيرات -وفى القرن العشرين حدث تطور شامل فى المساحة حيث انشا علم ةالمساحة الجوية ثم الاجهزة الالكترونية وهكذا المساحة واقسامها:- المساحة هى فن وعلم يبحث بالطرق المختلفة لتمثيل سطح الارض وماتحتويه من معالم طبيعية او صناعية والتطبقات الهندسية يمكن تقسيم المساحة الى الاقسام التالية:- 1-المساحة الجيوديسية:- -تبحث فى رسم الخرائط وتمثيل سطح الارض على اساس الشكل الحقيقي للارض اى تاخذ كروية الارض او شكلها -مقياس رسمها صغير 100-250كم -المساحة الجيوديسية هى اساس المساحة المستوية . فاذا اردنا القيام بعمل مساحة لدولة او بلد نقوم اولا بعمل خرائط المساحة الجيوديسية لها لبيان حدودها ونقط الضبط والشكل الطبوغرافى وهكذا -ثم يلي ذلك مساحة تفصيلية 2-المساحة المستوية :- -وهى تبحث فى عمل الخرائط على اسس سطح الارض المستوي اى انها تهمل كروية الارض -لانتج عن هذا الاهمال خطا يذكر فى المساحات التى تصل الى 250كم2 يفترض فى المساحة المستوية مايلي:- -اقصر خط بين نقطتين على الارض هو خط مستقيم غير مقوس -زاوية التقاطع بين اى خطين مستقيمين هى زاوية مستوية وليست زاوية كروية -اتجاه الجاذبية الارضية فى جميع النقط عمودى على المسقط الافقى للمنطقة 3-المساحة الطبوغرافية:- وهذا النوع من المساحة الغرض منه:- -رسم خرائط المناطق المتسعة نسبيا كالمراكز والكديريات والمحافظات وبيانت ماتحتوسة من معالم طبيعية او صناعية -بينات ارتفاعات وانخفاضات سطح الارض وتمثيلها فى صورة خطوط وهمية تسمى خطوط الكنتورولها فائدة للمهندسين فى التخطيط -الاستعانة بها فى الدراسات التمهيدية لمشروعات كمشروعات المياة والمنات والطرق والسكك الحديدة -فى الدراسات الجيولوجية والحربية -تعتبر الاساس الذى يعتمد عليه لعمل خرائط ذات مقياس اكبر او خرائط تفصيلية 4-المساحة الجوية 5-المساحة البحرية 6-المساحة التاكيومترية حاجات من المحاضرات متعلقة بالموضوع المحاضرة الاولى 28/9/2010 المساحة المستوية:- هى التى تتعامل مع الكرة الارضية على شكل مستوى(الخرائط ورفع المساحات الصغيرة كالقرى والشوارع) المساحة الجيودليسية:- هى التى تتعامل مع الكرة الارضية على شكل كرة (تستخدم فى رفع المساحات الكبيرة كالمدن) اهم شئ فى الرفع هو مقياس الرسم يتناسب مقياس الرسم فى الرفع على ثلاثة اشياء:- 1-المنطقة المراد رفعها سواء كانت كبيرة او صغيرة 2-مساحة الورق المتاح 3-التفاصيل المراد اظهارها فى الرفع اول خطوات نجاح الرفع المساحى هو اختيار مقياس الرسم المناسب يتلخص عمل المساحة على ثلاثة اشياء مهمة هى:- 1-الدقة العالية وتكون على حسب مقياس الرسم 2-اقل تكلفة 3-اقل وقت لكى تتم عمليات الرفع يتم الحصول على اربع ارصاد اساسية:- 1-المسافات:: يبدا العمل المساحى بتحديد شكل يحيط بالمنطقة المراد رفعها يسمي (الترافيرس) ماهو الترافيرس؟ هو الشكل الذى يحيط بالمنطقة المراد رفعها ويكون على شكل مسدس مربع او معين او اى شكل على حسب المنطقة ماهى التحشية؟ هى الظاهرات الموجودة داخل الترافيرس 2-قياس الزوايا:- تنقسم الزاوية الى 60د والدقيقة الى 60 ث ويعاد القياس فى العمل المساحى ثلاث مرات وناخد المتوسط لتجنب الخطأ 3-المناسيب:- وهى الانخفاض او الارتفاع عن مستوى سطح البحر 4-الانحرافات:- الجهاز الوحيد الذى يقيس الانحراف هى البوصلة ماهى مهمة الانحرافات؟ مهمة الانحرافات هى تحويل الصورة المساحية الى خريطة حسب الاحداثيات


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

برنامج يقوم بحساب كميات الحديد والخرسانة للأعمدة والجدران كما يقوم بعمل رسوم توضيحية مبسطة وتقرير بذلك

برنامج القاسم لحساب كمية تسليح العناصر الإنشائية

يعتبر برنامج القاسم لحساب كميات تسليح الأعمدة و جدران القص و الجدران
الإستنادية برنامجاً بسيطاً ولكنه يوفر الوقت والجهد على المهندس المنفذ في
حساب كميات التسليح.

حساب كمية تسليح حديدالأعمدة:
1- قم بإدخال عدد الأعمدة التي تنتمي لنوع واحد من الأعمدة
2- أدخل الأبعاد الهندسية للعمود
3- أدخل مواصفات التسليح:
· يسمح لك البرنامج بإدخال قطرين للتسليح الطولي, قطر التسليح الأول يجب أن لا
يقل عدد قضبانه عن أربعة قضبان, في حين يمكنك إدخال أي عدد لقطر التسليح الثاني
إن وجد, إذا كان العمود يحتوي على قطر تسليح واحد فاترك سطر التسليح الثاني
فارغاً تماماً

· يسمح لك البرنامج بإدخال أربعة أنواع لتسليح أتاري مقطع العمود, حيث يوجد
أربعةأسطر, كلسطر مخصص لنوع واحد من الأتاري
إذا كنت تستخدم نوعاً واحداً فقط علىسبيل المثال فاترك بقية الأسطر فارغة
يمكن للبرنامج حساب طول الأترية الخارجيةإذا قمت بترك السطر الأول فارغاً
· تعتبر سماكة التغطية في البرنامج مساوية لـ5 سم
· يمكنك تعديل أطوال التسليح الطولي بعد الضغط علىزر حساب من خلال الأسهم
الصغيرة المجاورة لحقول الطول و سيقوم البرنامج بتعديل الوزن بشكل تلقائي
· يمكنك البرنامج من الإختيار ما بين التسليح الأملسو المحلزن لجميع قضبان
التسليح, علماً بأن البرنامج يعتبر الوزن الحجميللحديد هو 7854 كغ/ م 3
· ستلاحظ بأن وزن الحديد سيختلف بحسب نوع الحديدالمستخدم أملس أو محلزن

حساب تسليح الجدار الإستنادي:
1- أدخل أبعاد الجدار
2- أدخل عدد قضبان التسليح الطولي و العرضي في المتر, يمكنك أن تختار أقطاراً
مختلفة للشبكتين الأمامية والخلفية و كذلك أن تختار ما بين التسليح الأملس و
المحلزن
3- يكنك أن تعدلأطوال التسليح بعد الضغط على زر حساب من خلال الأسهم الصغية
بجوار مربعاتالأطوال
4- يمكنك البرنامج من الإختيار ما بين التسليح الأملسو المحلزن لجميعقضبان
5- ستلاحظ بأن وزن الحديد سيختلف بحسب نوع الحديدالمستخدم أملس أو محلزن
6- أصغر طول للجدار يقبله البرنامج هو 100 سم

حساب تسليح جدار القص:
قم بإتباع نفس الخطوات في كلا الفقرتين السابقتين,علماً بأن أصغر طول للجدار
لا يقل عن ضعفي طول العمود المخفي, و ستلاحظ بأنالبرنامج يقيدك بعمودين فقط و
هما اللذين يقعان على جانبي جدار القص و يمكنك أنتختار عرضاً مختلفاً للأعمدة
عن عرض جدار القص و كذلك الأمر بالنسبة للإرتفاع


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

تسع طرق مساحية لتحديد اتجاه القبلة:-

كيف نحدد اتجاه القبلة في أي مكان في العالم ؟ أثار هذا السؤال ضجة كبيرة جدًّا على مستوى المسلمين في جميع أنحاء العالم، وخاصة في مدينة سياتل بالولايات المتحدة، حيث ينقسم المسلمون هناك في تحديد القبلة، أثار هذا الموضوع الجمعية العربية للمساحة، فقامت بعمل ندوة استضافت فيها العميد عبد العزيز سلام الذي قام بعمل بحث موسع حول هذا الموضوع

حيث استطاع التوصل إلى تسع طرق علمية لتحديد اتجاه القبلة عن طريق حساب المثلثات وجداول الرياضيات، وحصل من الهيئة المصرية العامة للمساحة على تصديق رسمي بصحة هذه الطرق التسع. ونحن نعلم أن اتجاه القبلة هو اتجاه الكعبة الشريفة في مكة المكرمة بالمملكة العربية السعودية، ويحتاج المسلم أن يعرف اتجاه القبلة في المكان الذي يتواجد فيه حتى يستقبلها أي يتجه نحوها كلما أراد أن يصلي، وذلك تنفيذًا لقوله تعالى:" قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاء فَلَنُوَلِّيَنَّكَ قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنتُمْ فَوَلُّواْ وُجُوْهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوْتُواْ الْكِتَابَ لَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ وَمَا اللّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ ". (سورة البقرة الآية 144 )، وقد جاء في كتاب الفقه على المذاهب الأربعة الذي أصدره قسم المساجد بوزارة الأوقاف المصرية في تعريف حد القبلة، أن القبلة لمن كان بمكة أو قريبًا منها هي عين الكعبة أي منتصفها أو هواؤها المحاذي لها من أعلاها أو من أسفلها فيجب عليه أن يستقبل عينها يقينًا إن أمكن وإلا اجتهد في إصابة عينها، والقبلة لمن كان بعيدًا عن مكة هي جهة الكعبة، فيجوز له الانتقال عن عين الكعبة يمينًا أو شمالاً، ولا بأس بالانحراف اليسير الذي لا تزول به المقابلة بالكلية بحيث يبقى شيء من سطح الوجه واصلاً بالكعبة. أما عن طرق حل هذه المسائل. 

أما عن طرق حل هذه المسائل.
فالطريقة الأولى حسابية باستخدام قوانين حل المثلث الكروي وذلك باستخدام قانون ( نصف الظل )، فثبت – مثلاً - أن اتجاه القبلة للراصد الموجود بمدينة الإسكندرية هو 135,5 درجة من اتجاه الشمال الحقيقي مع اتجاه دوران عقارب الساعة، وأما اتجاه القبلة للراصد في مدينة سياتل فهو 17,5 درجة من اتجاه الشمال الحقيقي مع اتجاه دوران عقارب الساعة. واتجاه القبلة للراصد الموجود في هونج كونج هو 285.1 درجة من اتجاه الشمال الحقيقي مع اتجاه دوران عقارب الساعة، وأما الطريقتان الثانية والثالثة فتتمَّان عن طريق حساب المثلثات باستخدام جداول خاصة بهذا العِلْم الرياضي، وقد ثبت من هاتين الطريقتين نفس الدرجات السابقة لاتجاه القبلة بالإسكندرية أو بسياتل أو بهونج كونج.
وأما الطريقة الرابعة فتتم عن طريق استخدام كرة النجوم، حيث يحتاج المَلاَّح أثناء الإبحار إلى طريقة سريعة لتحديد اتجاه القبلة باستخدام كرة النجوم بدقة مقبولة بإذن الله تعالى، وهو ما يتم بها تحديد موقع الكعبة الشريفة بضبط خط عرض الكعبة الشريفة على موازيات الميل على كرة النجوم وخط طول الكعبة الشريفة.
والطريقة الخامسة باستخدام " قرص النجوم"، وفيها يتم تحديد موقع الكعبة الشريفة على قرص النجوم بنفس الطريقة التي تمت على كرة النجوم بتوقيع خط عرض الكعبة الشريفة على موازيات الميل للجرم السماوي، وخط طول الكعبة الشريفة بالنسبة لموقع الراصد.
والطريقة السادسة باستخدام " مخطوط ويرز "، وفيها يتم توقيع خط عرض الكعبة الشريفة على خط الأساس على تدريج ميل الجرم السماوي.
والطريقة السابعة باعتبار موقع الكعبة الشريفة كنقطة مراجعة في بعض الأجهزة الملاحية، حيث توجد لدى بعض الأجهزة الملاحية مثل جهاز تحديد الموقع بواسطة الأقمار الصناعية إمكانية تخزين نقاط مراجعة مع القدرة على إعطاء اتجاه ومسافة هذه النقطة في أي لحظة، فيتم تخزين موقع الكعبة الشريفة في ذاكرة الجهاز كنقطة مراجعة وفي أي لحظة يراد معرفة اتجاه الصلة يتم طلب اتجاه ومسافة نقطة المراجعة هذه باستخدام طريقة السير على الدائرة العظمى.
وأما الطريقة الثامنة فباستخدام ظاهرة تعامد الشمس على الكعبة الشريفة، فعندما تتعامد الشمس على مكة المكرمة يكون اتجاهها في هذه اللحظة هو اتجاه القبلة، والشمس تتعامد على الكعبة الشريفة مرتين سنويًّا، وذلك حينما يكون ميل الشمس مساويًا لخط عرض الكعبة الشريفة، وأثناء مرورها الزوالي فوق الكعبة الشريفة (لحظة أذان الظهر بمكة المكرمة) ويكون ارتفاع الشمس 90 درجة في تلك اللحظة للراصد الموجود بالمسجد الحرام بمكة المكرمة، وسيكون ذلك في يوم 28 مايو في الساعة 12 ظهرًا و17 دقيقة و52,8 ثانية بتوقيت كل من المملكة العربية السعودية وجمهورية مصر العربية ( التوقيت الصيفي )، ثم في يوم 15 يوليو في الساعة 12 ظهرًا و26 دقيقة و40,8 ثانية من كل عام بتوقيت كل من المملكة العربية السعودية وجمهورية مصر العربية ( التوقيت الصيفي)، وفى هذين اليومين ستكون الشمس مرئية بالنسبة لجميع سكان قارة أفريقيا وأوروبا وآسيا شرقًا حتى الفلبين والجزء الشمالي الغربي من قارة أستراليا وكل من يراها في تلك اللحظة المذكورة عاليه فإنه سيكون مستقبلاً للقبلة بإذن الله تعالى، ويمكن ملاحظة عمود إنارة مثلاً في تلك اللحظة ليدل على اتجاه القبلة وبذلك يمكن لكل مسلم أن يتأكد من مكانه ويعممه على طول العام
وأخيرًا الطريقة التاسعة هي خريطة الصلاة التي رسمها المركز الإسلامي بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وهي توضح اتجاه القبلة بالزوايا في جميع أنحاء العالم. الجدير بالذكر أن شيخ الأزهر شكَّل لجنة للفتوى لإعطاء فتوى نهائية بصحة الطرق التسع لتحديد اتجاه القبلة


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

التوتال استيشن ينقسم ألى 4 انواع

1- جهاز توتال عادى بدون موتور

وهو كأى جهاز قديم يتم توجيهه باليد أثناء القياس والتوقيع

2- جهاز توتال مزود بموتور ويسمى (سيرفو servo)
والأستفاده القصوى من هذا الموتور هى

أ‌- التوجيه السريع فى عملية التوقيع للنقاط حيث بمجرد أختيار النقطه المراد توقيعها يتحرك الجهاز مباشرتا ناحية النقطه x,y,z وبهذا يتم توفير الوقت اللازم للتوجيه

ب‌- تم عمل برنامج للرفع الطوبوغرافى داخل الاجهزه المزوده بموتور لعمل الرفع الطوبوغرافى بدون تدخل من المستخدم وتسمى هذه الخاصيه (المسح السطحى – SURFACE SCAN) وعن طريقها يتم تحديد أى مساحه فى مجال القياس بالليزر وتحدد المساحه على انها مستطيل يعرف ب 3 نقط ويدخل المسافه الأفقيه والرأسيه بين النقاط المراد رصدها داخل المستطيل وعند بدء العمليه يتحرك الجهاز تلقائيا بأستخدام الموتور ليرفع النقاط واحدة تلو الأخرى بأستخدام الليزر بدون تدخل من المستخدم وبذلك نحافظ على رفع شبكيه متقنه وكأنها مرسومه على الأوتوكاد وفى وقت قليل جدا

3- جهاز توتال مزود بموتور ويتابع العاكس ويسمى (أوتولوك AUTO LOCK )
وهذا الجهاز يعمل كل ما سبق فى حالة السيرفو ويزيد عليه

أ‌- أختصار الوقت اللازم للتوجيه أثناء الرفع لأن الجهاز يتحرك مع العاكس تلقائيا فلا يحتاج توجيه وبذلك نختصر وقت العمل بحوالى 35 %
ب‌- تم وضع برنامج خطير للرفع الطوبوغرافى أعتمادا على هذه الخاصيه وهو أن نحدد للجهاز قياس نقطه كل 5 م مثلا أو كل ثانيه وبذلك أثناء حركة العاكس الجهاز يرصد النقاط مباشرتا فلو ركبنا العاكس على سياره وحددنا للجهاز رصد نقطه كل 5 م مثلا فكلما السياره تحركت يرصد الجهاز وبالتالى يتم الأنتهاء من الرفع الطوبوغرافى فى سرعه كبيره
ت‌- مدى متابعة العاكس يكون حوالى 1000 م

4- جهاز توتال مزود بموتور ويتابع العاكس ويمكن التحكم فيه من بعد ويسمى توتال روبوتيك (robotic total station )

وهذا الجهاز يعمل كل ما سبق فى حالة الأوتولوك ويزيد عليه
أنه يمكن التحكم فيه عن بعد
هذه العمليه تتم كالتالى :- الكنترولر المتحكمه فى الجهاز يمكن فكها أو تركيبها على الجهاز وعند فكها يتم وضعها على العصا التى تحمل العاكس وعندما يبتعد العاكس عن الجهاز يكون هنا السؤال كيف سترتبط الكنترولر مع الجهاز ؟ والجواب يكون عن طريق موجات الراديوا ولذلك يكون هناك راديوا فى الكنترولر وفى الجهاز نفسه وعن طريقه يتم الربط وبذلك يتم الأبتعاد بالكنترولر عن الجهاز لأقصى مدى من الأثنين
- مدى الراديوا المستخدم فى الربط
- أقصى مسافه يستطيع الجهاز فيها متابعة العاكس
والفائده من هذه الخاصيه وهى الروبوتيك كالتالى :-

أ‌- الجهاز يستطيع شخص واحد فقط العمل عليه ويقف مع الكنترولر ويتحكم بشكل كامل عن بعد فى الجهاز والجهاز يتابعه فى أى مكان
ب‌- أذا فقد الجهاز متابعة العاكس يبحث الجهاز عن العاكس مباشرتا حتى يجده أو يتم تحريكه بواسطة زراع تحكم من الكنترولر حتى يرى العاكس مره أخرى
ت‌- وقت العمل يقل بنسبه 50% بأستخدام هذه الخاصيه فلا وقت يضيع فى التوجيه والا فى الرصد والتكلفه أيضا تقل فيستخدمه مساح واحد فقط
ث‌- بأختصار كل ما تتمناه تجده فى هذا الجهاز

هناك نوع خامس وهو به كل ماسبق فى جهاز الروبوتيك ولكنه مزود بكاميرا فمع الرصد يأخذ صور تكون جيو ريفرنس ويصور فيديو وفى حالة وجودك مع العاكس بالكنترولر ترى مكان توجيه الجهاز كانك تنظر داخل منظاره وذلك عن طريق الكاميرا فما تراه فى الكنترولر عن بعد هو ما يظهر على المنظار وبذلك كل التفاصيل تكون أمامك كانك تنظر فى شاشة كاميرا ديجيتال وبعد ذلك عن طريق البرامج الملحقه تستطيع عمل مجسمات 3d كالمبانى الموجوده مثلا على برنامج جوجل أيرث — ‏‏تشاهد ‏جمعيه المساحه المصريه‏.


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

مفهوم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية (SIG)
يتسارع التطور العلمي والتقني بقفزات يتسع مداها كل مرة عن سابقتها، وكثيرا ما يطلق على المرحلة الراهنة من التطور اسم الثورة العلمية-التقنية. ولعل أهم العوامل التي دفعت بهذا الاتجاه هو تطور العلوم الأساسية وبخاصة الرياضيات والفيزياء التي أفرزت فروعا متقدمة مثل النمذجة الرياضية وعلوم الإلكترونيات، وقد أدى الربط بينها إلى ظهور المعالجة والنمذجة الآلية للمعطيات وظهور المعلوماتية، التي يمكن تعريفها بأنها الفرع العلمي الذي يهتم بطرق جمع المعلومات، ودراسة خصائصها، وأساليب معالجتها، وإعادة تنظيمها، وحفظها ونشرها، وتيسير سبل استخدامها في مختلف المجالات العلمية والعملية، وذلك كله بالاعتماد على تقنية الحاسب الآلي، وبرمجة العمل بواسطته .

ولعله من المفيد التمييز بين المعلوماتية (Informatique) وبين المعلومات (Information)، حيث أن المعلومات هي المعطيات المنسقة التي نملكها عن شيء معين أو ظاهرة ما، وهي بالتالي مادة عمل المعلوماتية. أما نظم المعلومات ( Système d’Information ) فهي مجموعة المعلومات المتعلقة بظاهرة واحدة أو مجموعة من الظواهر المرتبطة مع بعضها بتأثير متبادل تحمكه عوامل مكانية أو زمانية أو سواها. أما مفهوم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية (Système d’Information Géographique) فهي معلومات عن ظواهر وأشياء لها ارتباط بالمكان – أي يمكن تحديد موقعها من خلال الإحداثيات ( Y,X ).

لقد عرف تعريف نظم المعلومات الجغرافية تطورا مستمرا واكب توسع وانتشار استعمالاته واختلفت التعاريف حسب الخلفيات العلمية للقائمين عليه وحسب تنوع مجالات تطبيقاته مما أدى إلى تنوع واضح في صيغة التعريف حسب مختلف التخصصات.

ومن أهم التعاريف المتداولة عالميا لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية نجد :

تعريف دويكر (Dueker, 1979) : "نظام المعلومات الجغرافية هي حالة خاصة من نظم المعلومات التي تحتوي على قواعد معلومات تعتمد على دراسة التوزيع المجالي للظواهر والأنشطة والأهداف التي يمكن تحديدها مجاليا كالنقط أو الخطوط أو المساحات لجعل البيانات جاهزة لاسترجاعها وتحليلها أو الاستفسار عن بيانات من خلالها ".

تعريف باركر(Parker, 1979 ): "نظام المعلومات الجغرافية هو نظام تكنولوجي للمعلومات يقوم بتخزين وتحليل وعرض كل المعلومات المجالية وغير المجالية".

تعريف سميت وآخرون (Smith et al, 1987 ): "نظام المعلومات الجغرافية هو نظام قاعدة بيانات يحتوي على معلومات مجالية مرتبة بالإضافة إلى إلى احتوائه على على مجموعة من العمليات التي تقوم بالإجابة على استفسارات حول ظاهرة مجالية من قاعدة المعلومات".

تعتبر هذه التعاريف أن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية هي نمط خاص من نظم المعلومات.

تعريف باروغ (Burrough, 1986): "نظام المعلومات الجغرافية هو عبار عن مجموعة من حزم البرامج التي تمتاز بقدرتها على إدخال وتخزين واستعادة ومعالجة وعرض بيانات مجالية لجزء من سطح الأرض".

تعريف (NCGIA, 1990): "نظام المعلومات الجغرافية هو مجموعة مكونة من التجهيزات المعلوماتية والبرامج والوظائف الآلية التي تتيح مسح و تخزين وإدارة وتحليل ونمذجة وعرض البيانات المرتبطة بمواقعها الجغرافية وذلك بهدف حل المشاكل المعقدة والمرتبطة بالتخطيط والتدبير".

يتضح من خلال تعريف Burrough وNCGIA أن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية هي عبارة عن نظم متعددة الوظائف. وهناك من يعتبر نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وسيلة فعالة للمساعدة على اتخاذ القرار كما هو وارد في تعريف (Cowen, 1988 ) " نظام المعلومات الجغرافية هو نظام للمساعدة على اتخاذ القرار يعمل على إدماج البيانات المجالية في سياق حل المشاكل".

ومن التعاريف التي ترى وجود تشعب كبير في مفهوم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية نجد تعريف مؤسسةESRI الأمريكية 1990: "نظم المعلومات الجغرافية هي مجمع متناسق يضم مكونات الحاسب الآلي والبرامج وقواعد البيانات بالإضافة إلى الأفراد، ويقوم في مجموعه بحصر دقيق للمعلومات المجالية وتخزينها وتحديثها ومعالجتها وعرضها".

اعتمادا على هذه التعريفات يمكن القول بأن نظام المعلومات الجغرافية هو نظام ذو مرجعية مجالية ويضم الأجهزة "Materielles (Hardware)" والبرامج "Logiciels (Software)" التي تسمح للمستعمل بتفنيد مجموعة من المهام كإدخال المعطيات انطلاقا من مصادر مختلفة (خرائط وصور جوية وصور الأقمار الاصطناعية…) و تخزين وتنظيم وإدارة وتحليل وعرض وإخراج المعطيات والبيانات بمختلف الأشكال (خرائط ورسوم بيانية وجداول وتقارير ).

تميزت المرحلة الأولى ( نهاية السبعينيات ) من نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بجرد المعطيات وإبراز العلاقات كالجرد الغابوي والشبكات العمومية والمعلومات الكدسترالية، وقد استعملت نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في هذه المرحلة لإنجاز الجرد والاستشارة.

في المرحلة الثانية ( الثمانينيات ) أصبحت نظم المعلومات الجغرافية قادرة على الإجابة على الأسئلة الأكثر تعقيدا والتي تتطلب الربط بين مجموعة من الطبقات المعلوماتية واستعمال التقنيات الإحصائية والتحليل المجاليَ.

في المرحلة الثالثة ( التسعينيات ) من تطور نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ظهر توجه جديد نحو التدبير واتخاذ القرار ) وتميزت هذه النظم بالتحليل المجالي و النمذجة.
أهمية الاستشعار عن بعد في الدراسات الجغرافية
لصور الاستشعار عن بعد أهمية خاصة في الدراسات الجغرافية، لأنها تمثل سجلا مرئيا للخصائص المجالية للمنطقة التي تغطيها الصورة خلال الفترة الزمنية التي التقطت فيها.وهذه الخاصية جعلت استخدام صور الاستشعار عن بعد واسع الانتشار في البحث الجغرافي، لأنها تمكن من دراسة الظواهر الجغرافية من حيث مراقبتها وتتبع تطورها والتغيرات التي تطرأ عليها ( نموها أو تراجعها واتجاهات ومعدلات النمو والتراجع)، وإعداد خرائط دقيقة تبين توزيعها والعلاقات المكانية بينها حتى في المناطق النائية، أو التي يصعب الوصول إليها.وقد كان لما يعرف بالاتجاه الكمي في الجغرافيا دور رئيسي في تنوع استخدام الاستشعار عن بعد كمصدر من مصادر البيانات والمعلومات التي تستخدم في بناء النماذج واختيار الفرضيات المجالية.

وللاستشعار عن بعد أهمية خاصة في الجغرافيا، ومن المجالات الجغرافية التي أسهمت فيها وسائل الاستشعار عن بعد حسب خالد محمد العنقري 1968 نجد :

· مراقبة التوزيع المجالي للظاهرات الأرضية في إطار واسع ومن موقع مراقبة عال في إطار لا يمكن مشاهدته بنفس الوضوح والشمولية من خلال المراقبة الأرضية.

· دراسة الظاهرات المتغيرة مثل الفيضانات و حركة المرور، هذه الظاهرات تصعب مراقبتها مباشرة بالعين البشرية نظرا لتغيرها السريع، وتسجيلها في صورة جوية يساعد على إمكانية دراستها.

· التسجيل الدائم للظاهرات، بحيث يمكن دراستها في أي وقت فيما بعد. وهذا يسمح بإجراء المقارنات الزمنية عن طريق دراسة مجموعة صور التقطت في أوقات مختلفة لنفس المكان، كما يسمح بمعرفة طبيعة التغير الذي يطرأ عل مكان ما.

· تسجيل بيانات لا تستطيع العين المجردة أن تراها، فالعين البشرية حساسة للأشعة المرئية الواقعة بين 4 و7 ميكرومتر، والصور الفضائية يمكنها أن تعطي معلومات إضافية عن الاستشعار في النطاق بين 3 و 9 ميكرومتر والذي يشمل إضافة إلى الأشعة الضوئية، الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والأشعة ما تحت الحمراء.

· إجراء قياسات سريعة ودقيقة إلى حد كبير للمسافات والاتجاهات والمساحات والارتفاعات والانحدارات.

· الدراسات التطبيقية في فروع الجغرافيا المختلفة مثل : دراسات المدن والفلاحة والمناخ والجيومرفلوجيا وغيرها.

· إنتاج الخرائط وتحديثها في وقت سريع وبدقة لم تكن تتوفر في الطرق التقليدية التي كانت سائدة من قبل.

إن سجلات الاستشعار عن بعد تبقى كوثائق مكانية تاريخية يمكن استخدامها بعد عدة سنوات لأغراض مختلفة، كأن نستعملها في الدراسات المقارنة أو التحقق من ظاهرة معينة ومتابعتها.


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

ما هى المساحه التصويريه الرقميه:

هى نتاج التقدم فى برامج الحاسب الالى وتكنولوجيا الاقمار الصناعيه وتقدم القدره على تحليل وتفسير الصور الجويه والمرئيات الفضائيه وظهور انظمه نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه المختلفه.
ويمكن القول بان المساحه التصويريه الرقميه هى عباره عن المساحه التصويريه العاديه ولكن مع استخدام الوسائل المتقدمه فى الحاسب الالى لجمع وتخزيين وتحليل البيانات والمعلومات الوصور المختلفه ,حتى امكن فى الوقت الراهن عمل ما يعرف باسم المجسمات الرقميه اعتماد على نتائج تحليل الصور الجويه.
ومن اهم مميزات التصوير الرقمى التغلب على المشكلات التقليديه من وضوح الصوره وسرعه التفريق والقدره على تحليل التباين.

كالمعتاد فان اى نظام رقمى يتكون من جزئيين اساسيين برامج Software واجهزه Hardware ,وفى المساحه التصويريه الرقميه نحتاج الى اجهزه وبرامج ذات مواصفات عاليه الجوده فيجب ان تتميز اجهزه المعالجه بسرعه معالجه قويه واجهزه التخزيين بسعه تخزين عاليه والقدر على التعامل بسلاسه مع الصور الجويه وتحويلها الى رقميه ,بالاضافه الى احتاجها الى قوه تفريق عاليه فى اجهزه الرؤيه المجسمه بالاضافه الى وجود قاعده بيانات ضخمه لاتساع هذا القدر الكبير من المعلومات والبيانات
نقره لتكبير أو تصغير الصورة ونقرتين لعرض الصورة في صفحة مستقلة بحجمها الطبيعيشكل توضيحى نظارات الرؤيه المجسمه


----------



## moh abd (28 أبريل 2014)

شرح جهاز الميزان ( level )

هو اهم الاجهزة المساحية على الاطلاق لايجاد المناسيب داخل الموقع
تكوينه
يتكون الجهاز من ثلاثة اجزاء 1-(راس الميزان) 2-(الحامل الثلاثى) 3-(القامه)
1- رأس الميزان يتكون من
1-مرأة تعكس الميزان الدائرى Reflector
2- علامة التوجيه الخارجىpeep sight
3- الميزان الدائرى circular level
4- مساميرالضبط والمعايرة adjusting screw
5- مسامير ضبط الافقية foot screw leveling
6- قاعدة التثبيت الاساسية base plate
7- مسامير الحركة الافقية Horizontal fine motion screw
8- العدسة الشيئية objective lens
9- مفتاح توضيح الرؤيه focusing knob
10- الدائرة الافقية circle positioning ring horizontal
11- نافذة عرض الزوايا الافقية circle window horizontal
12- العدسة العينية eyepiece
2- الحامل الثلاثى Tripod
- هو حامل معدنى او حشبى ذو ثلاثة ارجل مزودة بثلاثة مسامير لاطالة الجهاز حسب طول ا لمستخدم ومتطلبات العمل .
3- القامه Staf
وهى مسطرة مدرجة وطولها يتراوح من 4-5امتار ، وكل متر مقسم الى 10 ديسمتر
و طولة عشرة سنتيمتر حيث المربع الاسود 1 سم والابيض 1 سم ونقوم نحن بتقسيم هذا ال سم الى 10 مم بالعين وذلك حين تقطع الشعرة الوسطى القامة .
كيفية ضبط الميزان
1- يتم فتح الحامل الثلاثى من المسامير الموجودة فى الارجل ثم يضبط الطول حسب طول المستخدم ثم تفتح هذة الارجل ويتم غرس الارجل عن طريق القدم ومكان التثبيت
وذلك في حالة الارض الرخوية مع مراعاة ضبط قمة الحامل فى الوضع الافقى .
2- يوضع الجهاز على قمة الحامل ويتم ربطه ثم نجعل المنظار موازى لاثنين من مسامير التسوية ثم نقوم بأدارة هذان المسماران للداخل او للخارج حتى يتم تقريب الفقاعه الى المنتصف
ثم عن طريق المسمار الثالث
يتم ضبط الفقاعة الى الداخل
كيفية عمل الميزان
الميزان هو الجهاز المختص بالمناسيب وهى المسافات الرأسية المؤخوذة من علامة ثابته معلومة المنسوب والمعروفة باسم الروبير ويرمز له بهذةه العلامة ( ▼) .
وكلمة المنسوب تعنى شىء منسب الى شىء وقد تم اتخاذ منسوب سطح البحر ليعتبر صفر الجمهرية ويقاس عن طريق بئر موجود فى ميناء الاسكندرية بداخلة رخامة مدرجة يؤخذ منها القراءات.
عند النظر داخل الميزان نجد خطين متعامدين هما شعرات الاستاديا
وتتم كافة اعمال الميزان عن طريق
الشعرة الافقية من هذه الشعرات
حيث ان منسوب سطح الميزان يحسب عن طريقها والقراءة على الروبير
وهناك عدة حالات لوضع الروبير بالنسبة للشعرة الوسطى
1- الشعرة الوسطى اعلى من الروبير
وفيها توضع القامة على الروبير ويحسب منسوب سطح الميزان كالاتى :-
م. س. م = منسوب الروبير+ القراءة على القامة
مثال :- منسوب الروبير 10.5 والقراءة علي القامه 1.55 فيكون
م. س. م = 10.5+1.55 = 12.05
2- الشعرة الوسطى اسفل الروبير
وفى هذه الحالة يوضع صفر القامة على الروبير وتتدلى هى الى اسفل ونأخذ القراءة المقلوبة ويكون :- م. س. م = منسوب الروبير – قراءة القامة
مثلا : - منسوب الروبير 10 و القراءة 1.5 فيكون م. س. م = 10-1.5 = 8.5
3- وهناك حالات شاذة وهى التعامل مع المناسيب السالبة
مثال :- منسوب الروبير -10ووالقراءة على العدل +1فيكون
م. س. م = -10+1= -9
مثال :- منسوب الروبير -9والقراءه بالمقلوب على القامة -3 فيكون
م. س. م = -9-3= -12
عملية الرفع بالميزان
يقصد بها ايجاد منسوب نقطة موجودة فى الطبيعة وذلك كالاتى:-
اولا نضبط الميزان ثم نضع القامة على الروبير ونأخذ قراءة علي الروبير ونحسب منسوب سطح الميزان ثم نـأخذ قراءة على النقطة المراد ايجاد منسوبها ونطرحها من منسوب سطح الميزان او نجمعها فى حالة ان النقطة اعلى من الشعرة الوسطى
مثال :- اذا كان منسوب الروبير 4.5وكانت القراءة على القامة على الروبير 1.5 فما هو منسوب سقف غرفة كانت القراءة علية بالمقلوب هي 1.75 وما هو منسوب البلاط اذا كانت القراءة علية هى 1.05
- م. س . م = 4.5+1.5 = 6 متر
- منسوب سقف الغرفة = 6+1.75 = 7.75 متر
- منسوب البلاط = 6-1.05 = 4.95 متر
عملية التوقيع بالميزان
ويقصد بها توقيع نقطة ( شرب) معلوم المنسوب , فاذا كان لدينا لوحة وبها منسوب يراد توقيعة فاننا نقوم بضبط الميزان ونأخذ قراءة على القامة ونحسب منسوب سطح الميزان ونطرح منه المنسوب المراد توقيعة فنحصل على رقم وهو القراءة المطلوبة لتوقيع المنسوب فنجعل المساعد يحرك القامة حركة رأسية الى اعلى والى اسفل حتى تنطبق الشعرة الوسطى على القراءة المحسوبة فيقوم المساعد بوضع علامة عند صفر القامة فتكون هى المنسوب المطلوب توقيعة
انواع الميزانيات
1- الميزانيه المسلسلة
وهى الميزانية الاساسية التى يبدء بها اى مشروع هند سى حيث يتم عن طريقها سلسة الروبير من مكانه البعيد الى موقع العمل
وتتم هذه الميزانية كالاتى
بعد ضبط الميزان يتم الوقوف بالقامة على الروبير (A) ونحسب منسوب سطح الميزان ثم نأخذ قراءة على النقطة (B) ونطرحها من منسوب سطح الميزان وبذلك اصبحت النقطة (B)هى الروبير الجديد لوقفة الميزان الجديدةوهكذا حتى نصل الى منسوب(G)
2- الميزانية الشبكية
وهى الميزانية التى تتم داخل الموقع حيث يتم تقسيم ارض الموقع الى مربعات 10/10او5/5 حسب الدقة المطلوبة حيث انها كلما صغرت مسافات التقسيم اصبحت ادق
وبعد التقسيم يقف الجهاز فى منطقة وسطيه حيث نستطيع اخذ اكبر قدر من القراءات على نقاط التقسيم ثم يحسب مناسيب هذة النقاط بطرحها من منسوب سطح الميزان
ومن احدى مشكلات الشبكية وعورة التضاريس فى ارض الموقع حيث تصبح قمة القامة اقل من الشعرة الوسطى او صفر القامة اعلى من الشعرة الوسطى ولذلك نقوم بعمل نقطة دوران كما فى الميزانية المساسلة حتى نتمكن من روئية القامة
ومن فوائد هذه الميزانية انها تتتح لمصمم المشروع تخطيط الموقع كما تستخدم فى حساب كميات الحفر والردم
3- الميزانية الطولية
وهى نوع اخر يستخدم فى ايجاد مناسيب على خط طولى سواء طريق او خطوط حفر المرافق وتمكننا هذة الميزانية من رسم قطاع طولى لهذا الخط وحساب كميات الحفر والردم منه
الخلاصة
م.س.م = روبير (+/-) قراءة الشعرة الوسطى
الشعرة الوسطى = م.س.م – المنسوب المطلوب


----------



## ahmed elemam (23 فبراير 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## SOKAR101 (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (23 فبراير 2015)

مششششششششششششششكورررررررررر


----------



## ahmed_90_a (24 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

